# videos von vhs importieren



## ~fUnNyFrIsCh~ (26. Juni 2002)

hi

also im grunde hätt ich folgende frage: ist es möglich videos zuerst von einer vhs zu importieren und dann irgendwie mit premiere o.ä. zu bearbeiten? ich bin eigentlich im bereich videoschnitt ziemlich neu, deshalb stellt sich mir diese frage, da ich bisher immer nur von videoschnitt von digi camcorder gehört habe. und falls es möglich ist das zu importieren was brauche ich dafür? eine tv karte und nen videorecorder? oder was anderes?

bin dankbar für eure antworten


----------



## goela (27. Juni 2002)

Ob Du nun vom Videorekorder oder von einer Kamera Material in den Computer einlesen willst ist im Prinzip immer das selbe!

- Analog
Vor FIREWIRE gab's die analogen Schnittkarten wie bespielsweise die AV-Master von FAST (kostet ca. 1200DM)! Dort sind Videoeingänge wie SVHS, Video vorhanden. Dort kann man seinen Videorekorder direkt anschliessen und Material aufnehmen. Alles Analog!

- Digital über FIREWIRE
Heutige DV-Kameras haben eine sogenannten Firewire anschluss über die die Daten der Kamera zum und vom Rechner gelangen. Alles Digital!
Gib schon Karten für 100€!
Es gibt aber Firewirekarten, die ebenso analoge Schnittstellen zur verfügung stellen.

Zu Deiner Frage:
- Mit einer TV-Karte kann man seinen Videorekorder beispielsweise direkt anschliessen und sein Material aufnehmen, da die meisten TV-Karten über analoge Eingänge/Ausgänge (Video, SVHS) verfügen.

- DV-Kamera und FIREWIRE und Videorekorder (so mach ichs)
Da ich über eine DV-Kamera verfüge, schliesse ich diese zwischen Videorekorder und Computer, wenn ich VHS Material aufnehmen will. Das Videosignal geht dann vom Videorekorder über den Videoausgang in die Kamera und von dort über die FIREWIRE Schnittstelle in den Computer!
Dadurch brauche ich keine zusätzliche Karte, sondern nur meine FIREWIRE Karte.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (27. Juni 2002)

Meine Firewirekarte hat z.B. nur 30€ gekostet. Es gibt nur 3 unterschiedliche Typen und alle sind gleich gut und gleich teuer.
Der Preisunterschied basiert einzig und allein auf der mitgelieferten Software.
Aber du willst ja von VHS importieren. Also Kabel verbinden zwischen VideoIn der Fernsehkarte und VideoOut des Recorders. Dann startest du dein Aufnahmeprogramm mit den richtigen Einstellungen und schon hast du ne Videodatei auf der Platte, die du bearbeiten kannst und später Video über VideoOut der Fernsehkarte zu VideoIn des Recorders überspielen kannst.


----------



## ~fUnNyFrIsCh~ (3. Juli 2002)

danke erstmal, und sorry dass ich so lang nich geantwortet hab, hatte viel zu tun.

nun hab ich noch eine (wahrscheinlich dämlich noob-)frage, nämlich unterstützen das alle karten? ich blick beim angebot von hauppauge nich ganz durch... könnt ihr mir ne karte empfehlen? am besten wär wenn sie nich zu teuer is...


----------



## brecht (3. Juli 2002)

was denn jetzt - ne tv karte - ne videokarte mit analog oder ohne 

ich ab die DV now AV kostet ca. 1000,- €, da, wie Bubi schon sagte, liegt der Preis der Karte eigentlich auch nur bei ca. 30 € dafür ist Premiere ein Ligos Mpeg enconder und weitere spielerein dabei - 

die AV Box braucht man nicht wirklich wenn man schon nen Camcorder daheim hat - wie goela schon gesagt hat - und den Fernseher kann man auch an die Cam oder AV Box anschließen somit kann problemlos allesmögliche material gecaptured werden

hast du also nen Camcorder kommst du auch mit weit weniger öre aus - sofern du softwaremäßig halbwegs ausgerüstet bist - aber was soll es denn nun werden tv oder videokarte (mit Videokarten hat man weniger probleme bei der Nachbearbeitung)


----------



## ~fUnNyFrIsCh~ (8. Juli 2002)

ich schätz ne videokarte... sorry dass ich mich ned ausreichend ausgedrückt hab..


----------



## BubiBohnensack (2. August 2002)

Jo also Videokarte nicht unter 600€!

Geht aber auch mit Fernsehkarte um 50€ aber etwas schlechtere Qualität.


----------

